# reputation points given?



## Sam (Mar 16, 2005)

is there a way to see the reputation points you have given to others and for which posts and the messages you sent them?

Just wondering.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 16, 2005)

Not at this time.  There is a tweak that will do something like that.  Once I do the software upgrade I may add that in.


----------



## Sam (Mar 16, 2005)

yeah that would be good. I never remember who I gave then to and who I didnt.


----------

